# Elevated deck firepit masonry



## Cokbr Co. (Apr 20, 2009)

SAH said:


> If anything, you've just proven that you're not a professional. Have a nice day.


And you've just proven your a follower. Think outside the box for a minute. Anything CAN be done if you put your brains to it. Trial and error is also a learning experience. Im sure you didnt get to where you are today without doing both at some point and time so dont need to bust my balls on doing it also. Im sure the homeowners will not be stupid....they are my parents. This will get built and I will show pics and details of it. Ill also take temp readings also if I can find an IR gun. This is NOT rocket science. It does appear to be beyond some's knowledgeable limits though.

Does everyone that hates on this project just do the same thing day in and day out with not changing things up every now and then? BORING.


----------



## SAH (May 6, 2010)

LMAO..... go ahead and do whatever you want. I would never do this to my parents no matter how much they wanted it. No wood burning firepits on wood decks. You want a solution then get one of those gas units so theres absolutely zero danger of a stray spark igniting the deck.

IR "guns" are cheap you can also find them at the big box stores.


----------

